# TMC Signature Stand & ADA 60H (60x45x45)



## dav1dk1ng (12 Sep 2015)

I'm in the market for a brand new setup - looking for a minimal design tank and cabinet. The tank size I've set my sights on is 600x450x450mm, but having realised that the TMC Signature tanks in this size are with black silicone only, I've now started looking at the ADA Cube Garden 60H.

The ADA cabinets / stands however are IMO silly prices, and I actually really liked the look of the TMC Signature cabinets which are little more in my price range.

Does anyone have experience of mixing and matching these two pieces of kit together?

For me, cost and design wise (on paper at least) it works, but I just wonder if anyone has any real world experience?


----------



## 5678 (13 Sep 2015)

I've just set up a 45cm TMC Signature stand with an ADA 45C and its fine.


----------



## dav1dk1ng (13 Sep 2015)

5678 said:


> I've just set up a 45cm TMC Signature stand with an ADA 45C and its fine.


Thanks for the reassurance @5678 - it really is appreciated. Do you have any pics of the setup? I'd love to see how the two products look together and especially the interface (are there any protruding edges for example).


----------



## 5678 (13 Sep 2015)

Quick iPhone picture... 


 

No fish or plants as its a new setup that I'm running for a few weeks before planting!


----------



## dav1dk1ng (13 Sep 2015)

Thanks for the pict @5678 that looks really nice and a great match. I'm definitely leaning towards this combination. I too would go for the gloss white cabinet I think now, seeing it with your ADA tank.

I wonder whether anyone else here has the TMC cabinet setup but with an ADA Cube Garden 60-H or 60-P?


----------



## Rahms (13 Sep 2015)

a cabinet is a cabinet, a tank is a tank.  Not sure what problem you're foreseeing!

also, if you look at the charterhouse page for the 600x450x450 signature, they say "Comes as standard with Black Silicone, Clear available on request" so it might be worth contacting them to see if you can get the size you actually want, since the 60H is a much smaller footprint


----------



## Jason King (28 Nov 2015)

A delayed reply but I have this same setup.

Tmc stand and a ADA 60H 60x45x45 and it fits perfect


----------



## Swordplay (29 Nov 2015)

I also considered a TMC cabinet with either an ADA tank or TMC tank but in the 45x45x30 (lxWxH) I was hoping to either use a cover glass on the ADA tank or buy a Freshwater Aquaray Horizon for the TMC tank. Has anyone any experience with these or similar combo's.


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (18 Dec 2015)

Rahms said:


> a cabinet is a cabinet, a tank is a tank. Not sure what problem you're foreseeing!
> 
> also, if you look at the charterhouse page for the 600x450x450 signature, they say "Comes as standard with Black Silicone, Clear available on request" so it might be worth contacting them to see if you can get the size you actually want, since the 60H is a much smaller footprint



I think the worry is that the cabinet or tank might be slightly different sizes which was my concern as well, even a mm out would be annoying in my head if spending that sort of money for a set up especially if you go down the ADA tank route. If the above was true about all being equal makes you wonder why the ADA stuff is waaayyyy more expensive. 

I'm in the middle of putting a shopping list together and was also leaning towards this exact same set up (ADA tank and TMC cabinet) I also emailed Charterhouse and they said sorry available in black silicone only which is a shame. If it wasn't for that my hand was already in my pocket! The ADA tank acquisition gave me an element of doubt until I had some further info. I intend to jungle up to some extent with quite tall plants which I worry may look odd if they flatten at the surface with the 350mm height tank or at least not show tall plants off to their full glory. 

Any movement on this OP, did you finally make a purchase?


----------



## Jason King (18 Dec 2015)

For me the tank and cabinet are a perfect fit, unless TMC or ADA have slight variations?

This is an old picture as the setup no longer exists so I cant get you a close up but it gives you an idea


----------



## dav1dk1ng (25 Mar 2017)

@AverageWhiteBloke sorry for the late reply... so, I still haven't managed to get hold of a suitable tank. 
But I did get the TMC cabinet in the end, which is great but I can't for the life of me get a fish shop to take my money! Ha - well, the issue is that I can't find anywhere in the UK stocking ADA 600x450x450 or 600x450x300mm and the TMCs have black silicone which isn't a compromise I'm wanting to make. 
Anyone have any ideas who's stocking ADA 60 (h)45's in the UK for delivery?


----------



## Jason King (25 Mar 2017)

Hi David, the only place i could get one was from the green machine but the delivery cost me another £40 on top of the cost   as the green machine did not deliver tanks, it was cheaper than me traveling 250+ miles to collect it.

Please bear in mind that this was a few years back now..

Jason
glassboxgardens.com
rotalabutterfly.com


----------



## Jason King (25 Mar 2017)

http://www.thegreenmachineonline.com/shop/ada-cube-garden-60-h-45-60x45x45cm-8mm-8-hooks-incl/

Shows out of stock but is it worth a phone call?

Jason
glassboxgardens.com
rotalabutterfly.com


----------



## alto (25 Mar 2017)

There are a couple tank manufacturers in the sponsor lists, you might request quotes for a 60H equivalent tank


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (25 Mar 2017)

I'm sure there was a voucher with 40% of at TGM recently if they can order one in. What about aquascaper models which I believe George farmer is involved in? I know they do opti white tanks to custom sizes, maybe ask George


----------



## Vandal Gardener (11 Apr 2017)

Alright David,

How you been getting on with your selection?  I have been looking at tanks of a similar size - the ADA 60H (45) is the one that appeals at the moment and like you have been scouring the net for a uk supplier and have been struggling. 

A much more cost viable (for me at least) is to look at the Aquaone Optiwhite range - they've got one at 60 x 40 x 40 and one that's 80 x 40 x40 both look to me like realistic alternatives if you're not too fussy about ADA branding in the corner.  I suppose it doesn't help with your cabinet dilemma though.  Just thought I'd throw it in.


----------

